# Suspicious Xikar cutter on Ebay



## Blackham (Mar 26, 2010)

Was browsing on Ebay and discovered this ad: 









To be honest, if it's at $50 Buy It Now I would have given the seller my payment info already. The price of $13 + free shipping is just too good to be true so I decided to do some more research.

This is what I got from Xikar's web site:









Compare the spots circled in green, that makes it further more suspicious to me.

Anyone willing to give the knock-off a try and report back to us? :smokin:


----------



## jfeva0049 (Nov 19, 2009)

not me, i have been that SUCKER before and will not do that again...(fake speaker):doh:


----------



## Nickerson (Mar 19, 2009)

Also notice the right over laps the left blade in the ebay one, and the real one has the left overlapping the right. Certainly looks fake.


----------



## mrsmitty (Jan 22, 2009)

If its from china, and to low to be true. Its fake they're all over ebay.


----------



## Esoteric (Jun 15, 2009)

I saw that one too and I believe there was a question and answer portion on the posting and someone asked if it was a Xikar and the seller answered in somewhat broken engrish that it was not.


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

Also, note the difference in the length of the spring release button channel. Much shorter stroke on the one on Ebay.

Also, the knurling is capped on the Ebay version's button while not so on the real McCoy.

Just sayin.

Item location: Hong Kong!

I just looked this up and it's definitely NOT a Xikar. Seller never mentions the name either.

cigar cutters Xi3

description

This brand new ,

made of wood &* stainlee* steel,

with a lock on one side.

*will not rusting*.

LMAO! "Me no typee belly goo ingrish,"


----------



## kRaZe15 (Jan 25, 2010)

did warren make it and put everything upside down? hahahaha j/p it does look like a fake to me some off brand maybe from the makers of some of those toy cars? good luck to whoever wants to try it.


----------



## MrMayorga (Feb 14, 2008)

They're probably made on the next line over from the Xikar line. Xikar just charges three times that amount to cover their Lifetime warranty.


----------



## bouncintiga (Feb 3, 2010)

buy one and send it to me! i'll hardness test the blades for you and see if they're legit, or at least as hard as the 57HRC that xikar claims.

as an aside, i tested my own genuine xikar cutter and found the blade (the meaty section, not the actual blade) to be around 55HRC so just shy of their claim, but the blade itself is probably 57 because of better hardenability at the tip and because the scale i used to convert may have lowered the actual reading.


----------



## Esoteric (Jun 15, 2009)

Nickerson said:


> Also notice the right over laps the left blade in the ebay one, and the real one has the left overlapping the right. Certainly looks fake.


Naa, not fake, it was just made in Australia where everything is upside down and bass-akwards!! :lolat:


----------



## quincy627 (Jul 2, 2010)

Buyer beware, especially when it comes to Ebay. Maybe it was made by the sister company Xikor???? lol


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

mrsmitty said:


> If its from china, and to low to be true. Its fake they're all over ebay.


The blades for the new Xi-Kars are made in China as well.


----------



## ca21455 (Jul 23, 2006)

I bet they would cut a Thompsons House Blend with a Cohiba label very well...


----------



## fuente~fuente (May 11, 2009)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> The blades for the new Xi-Kars are made in China as well.


Taiwan I believe, but same enough... They say they're as good as the German blades they used to use, & they just happen to be cheaper too. hwell:


----------



## Gotalite.net (Nov 14, 2009)

If you notice the title of the auction, it does not state that the cutter is Xikar, but does use the letters xi3, at the end of the auction title to draw hits from people looking for the 

Xikar model xi3

Also the price is much lower then a Xikar, most of the time even on ebay, you get what you pay for.


----------



## Humidor Minister (Oct 5, 2007)

I don't understand this, why make a knock off of someone elses product and risk the discovery of the lie. Instead, why not make a name for themselves? Same thing goes for fake cigars, they do a good job of rolling and presentation, why not make a name for themselves. What a bunch of dipshits.


----------



## GrtndpwrflOZ (May 17, 2007)

DAMN Andrew,
You sound like a Materials Engineer my brother.
Oh wait.........................



bouncintiga said:


> buy one and send it to me! i'll hardness test the blades for you and see if they're legit, or at least as hard as the 57HRC that xikar claims.
> 
> as an aside, i tested my own genuine xikar cutter and found the blade (the meaty section, not the actual blade) to be around 55HRC so just shy of their claim, but the blade itself is probably 57 because of better hardenability at the tip and because the scale i used to convert may have lowered the actual reading.


----------



## bouncintiga (Feb 3, 2010)

GrtndpwrflOZ said:


> DAMN Andrew,
> You sound like a Materials Engineer my brother.
> Oh wait.........................


yep...and underpaid LOL


----------



## Enlil (Jun 10, 2010)

Humidor Minister said:


> I don't understand this, why make a knock off of someone elses product and risk the discovery of the lie. Instead, why not make a name for themselves? Same thing goes for fake cigars, they do a good job of rolling and presentation, why not make a name for themselves. What a bunch of dipshits.


+1 I have wondered this very thing on several occasions. It is inscrutable to me.


----------



## aroma (Apr 12, 2010)

Humidor Minister said:


> I don't understand this, why make a knock off of someone elses product and risk the discovery of the lie.


Same reason you can buy a "Rolex" watch for $20 in most cities around the world: maximum bling per buck. They don't even try to hide it. I remember walking by a shop in Turkey with a big sign reading "Genuine Fake Watches." In the U.S., you'd get in trouble doing that from a B&M shop, but you can easily get one from a sidewalk vendor, if you really want one.


----------



## Scardinoz (Mar 15, 2010)

He does not claim that it is genuine and even affirms that it is a reproduction in an inquiry. I would not rake him over the coals for failing to meet standards he never claimed to meet.


----------



## jimjim99 (Jan 25, 2009)

Its probably works just as good as a xikar.


----------



## fuente~fuente (May 11, 2009)

jimjim99 said:


> Its probably works just as good as a xikar.


:nod: :nod: :nod: :nod:

Except when the 4 times it breaks or sticks, you can't send it back to take advantage of it's lifetime warranty.


----------

